# Injection tmes



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi 
What time of day do people do their injections. We're doing ours at bedtime this time. Did them in the morning last time.  A,so going out for a friends birthday and going to be taking it earlier has anyone else done that 

Fx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gilli

Hubby gave me mine 1st thing in the morning before he went to work.. Got it over and done with.

Jillyhen x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

We did that last time. Nearly missed the start date this time with spray making be mush brain so had to start late at night.
G


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello 

we did ours at night time, was easier as the little miss was in bed, also handy if the dosage needs to be changed 

good luck with your cycle hun x


----------

